# Our new Gorgeous guy..



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

Here is Bodey!!!! we went to a neighbors to learn to butcher chickens, and they had 2 of these guys.. and one girl.. so.. laughing to myself.. i told my son to go catch the rooster and we would save its life..... darned if the kid didnt come back 10 minutes later carrying the rooster! HAHA.. hes about 9 mo i think.. and wanted to fight me CONSTANTLY.. attack my legs, come after me.. fought with the barred rocker rooster.. but now hes calmed down.. loves to come out the chicken door every morning and get his petting from me... hangs out with the barred rock 9 mo old girls and loves the babies.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

what a great looking rooster.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Very handsome young roo.


----------



## Helens-Hens (Oct 17, 2012)

hes lovely , hes a silver penciled pekin although his shape could be closer to type , we dont get the silver pencilled here in uk they are extreamly rare 
hes goergous
very handsome


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Handsome roo


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

OOHHHH see I was told he was a Bantum... awesome.. thankyou!!! hes a sweet boy.. NOW.. lol


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

hollyosborn said:


> OOHHHH see I was told he was a Bantum... awesome.. thankyou!!! hes a sweet boy.. NOW.. lol


 He can be both. He is a silver penciled pekin (what we call a cochin in the US) and they come in both bantam sized and standard or large fowl sized. Bantam is not a breed, it's a size. So yours is a _bantam _silver penciled pekin - as opposed to a standard or LF pekin.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

He's gorgeous!!! Nice save kids!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice !!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok, give him here! He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Helens-Hens (Oct 17, 2012)

the pekin bantam does not have a large fowl version i.e. cochin 
the cochin is a completely different breed , but yes batam is just the size not the breed , 
i bet your very pleased with him


----------

